# Coastal Business Supplies Offers EasyWeed™ Glow In The Dark Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add unique, eye-catching appeal to graphics with new Siser EasyWeed™ Glow in the Dark heat transfer vinyl from Coastal Business Supplies. It “charges” in light and glows when the lights go down at clubs, concerts and other after-dark venues and events. 

Durable and CPSIA-certified phthalate and lead free, this matte finish, white material is ideal for decorating costumes, as well as holiday shirts, promotional apparel and a variety of crafts. Made of 3.5-mil polyurethane film with a pressure-sensitive backing, it creates multicolor designs without adding as much bulk as traditional films and remains flexible and soft. 

EasyWeed™ can be applied to 100 percent cotton or polyester and cotton/poly blends. It’s available in 20-inch wide 5-, 10-, 25-, and 50-yard rolls. Go to EasyWeed Glow in the Dark Heat Transfer Vinyl. To learn more and view a brief video.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

